# já foste



## SmileYall

Hi, I am currently living in Portugal. learning the language. Everyone says já foste, everyone now and then, but they can't seem to expalin to me what it means, they said it is abit hard to translate. Can anyone tell me what it means?


----------



## Hüsker Dü

Can you provide some context in which people use this expression. I reckon it can be a little different from what we use in Brazil.


----------



## SmileYall

Like he thought he was supposed to clean these cups, then someone told him later that he didn't actually have to do that and said to him, "ja foste"


----------



## Hüsker Dü

I reckon is something like that: Did you do it already?
I think that some Portuguese will be able to clarify that one to you.


----------



## Alentugano

*Foste* é uma forma do verbo Ir (to go) no passado, conjugada na 2.ª pessoa do singular. (Tu) foste? = Did you go?


----------



## SmileYall

Really? I thought it was an expression? I don't think it is that meaning.


----------



## ham_let

Não sou de portugal mas dê uma olhada nesse blog:
http://routarvertical.blogspot.com/2006/11/segunda-expresso-um-pequeno-dicionario.html

"Já foste! - Expressão usada quando o escalador tá a 0,5 segundos de cair."

Então, pra mim parece que se traduz assim:

Já foste! --> *FML!* 


(Digo "FML" porque essa gíria me parece usada só polos jovens...)


----------



## Carfer

SmileYall said:


> Like he thought he was supposed to clean these cups, then someone told him later that he didn't actually have to do that and said to him, "ja foste"


 

Well... I never heard anyone (young or old, for that matter) say _'Já foste'_ in such a context. I may be wrong, but, if it is actually used, it must be by a rather small and minority group. Anyway, I can't figure out what this means.


----------



## andre lalala

here in portugal, i would use that expression before i kill someone, or before i see someone doing something  before he gets hurt, i think the right translation should be: your dead or BAMMMMMM your gone.
but if someone ask you : já foste ao supermercado?, the translation would be: did you went to the supermarket?


----------



## coolbrowne

Benvindo ao foro *andre lalala*!  (espero que benvind*o* seja o género correcto, supondo que o prenome seja André)

Great contribution!  I was expecting some slang but I had absolutely no idea about what it would be (what with my being an _old fogey_, and not Portuguese ). Please forgive me for the corrections but, in an international thread, they tend to be essential. So, if I may:


andre lalala said:


> *H*ere in *P*ortugal, *I* would use that expression before *I* kill someone, or before *I* see someone doing something before he gets hurt, *I* think the right translation should be: you*'re* dead or BAMMMMMM you*'re* gone.
> *B*ut if someone ask*s* you : *J*á foste ao supermercado?, the translation would be: did you *go* to the supermarket?


Uma nota específica, dado que é um erro que muitos americanos, supostamente educados, cometem. Não há que confundir:
Your (possessive) - teu/seu​com
You're = you are - estás/és​Quando tiveres tempo de dar uma olhada nas regras, verás que explicam que a gramática e a ortografia (inclundo o uso apropriado de maiúsculas) são essenciais. E aprendi que não é exagero (inicialmente eu também achava que era demais ): para nós, que falamos o idioma de Camões, pode não ser tão necessário mas, para os demais foreiros, pode ficar miuto difícil, não achas?

Returning to the topic (I hope you will forgive me the long explanation ), if I understood it, it's a kind of last warning to somebody that is about to get in trouble (being killed, getting hurt, do something stupid, etc.). If that is the case, I would say
*There it comes!* or *You asked for it!*​But please let me know if I got it wrong. By the way, just to be thorough, that last example you brought up is a good one, but the translation would actually be "_have you already gone_ to the supermarket?" reather than "_did you go_ to the supermarket?"

Best regards and, once again, welcome to the forum.


----------



## topexpto

De todos os posts, apenas o andre lalala esteve próximo. Sim, pode ser usado nesse contexto. Já foste é usado em muitos contextos, especialmente entre as gerações mais novas. 
Significa que a pessoa em causa enganou-se, tomou uma decisão errada, deu um passo em falso ou a sua decisão implica que já não vai conseguir atingir o seu fim.
Como que uma alusão a um agente de minas-e-armadilhas que comete um erro. já foi! 
ex: 
- Entrei no metro errado e depois já não consegui apanhar o barco.
- Já foste!


Nota: no exemplo apresentado significa que "se querias limpar os copos, agora já é tarde. já foste(como se fosse uma questão de vida ou de morte)".

Edit: Estive agora a ler melhor a frase dos copos, e nessa frase não faz muito sentido. O Já foste está mal aplicado, na minha opinião.
Porque ele limpou os copos sem que fosse preciso. Nada de mal lhe aconteceu, apenas fez trabalho desnecessário.
Faria sentido sim, se ele estivesse encarregue de limpar os copos e quando os fosse limpar, alguém já os tivesse limpo por ele. Aí, ele não teria atingido o seu objectivo(limpar os copos), pois já seria tarde demais.


----------



## topexpto

Depois de tanto (tentar) explicar, ocorreu-me uma tradução:
*Já não há nada fazer.*


----------



## dec-sev

topexpto said:


> Significa que a pessoa em causa enganou-se, tomou uma decisão errada, deu um passo em falso ou a sua decisão implica que já não vai conseguir atingir o seu fim.


Neste caso os rusos, nos dizem: "O comboio jà partiu". Acho que os ingleses dizem "you've missed the boat". Pelo que vejo, em porguguês se diz "jà foste" nestos casos.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Com esse sentido no Brasil, mas precisamente no Rio de Janeiro se diz Já era!


----------



## coolbrowne

Genial, *topexpto* , finalmente uma uma explicação:


topexpto said:


> Significa que a pessoa em causa enganou-se, tomou uma decisão errada, deu um passo em falso ou a sua decisão implica que já não vai conseguir atingir o seu fim.


Lembra-me do dito clássico (ou seja, _temporalmente_, o oposto  da locução em questão): "Agora é tarde; Inês é morta", uma referência às tragicas circunstâncias em volta da morte da Inês de Castro. Apenas falta a referência direta ao indivíduo para o qual é tarde. Talvez "Agora é tarde _para ti_; Inês é morta"?

Mas, _lembrando da pergunta original_, em termos de traduzir para o inglês, concordo com *dec-sev*: 


dec-sev said:


> Acho que os ingleses dizem "you've missed the boat".


----------



## Carfer

fernandobn97007 said:


> Com esse sentido no Brasil, mas precisamente no Rio de Janeiro se diz Já era!


 
Acho que em Portugal também, por isso me surpreendeu o uso de _'já foste', _que nunca tinha ouvido.


----------



## Alentugano

Confesso que esse _Já foste!_ com o sentido descrito me soa um pouco incomum por aqui. Não seria _Já *te* foste?_ 
É que _Já foste?_ para mim quer dizer exactamente isso. Por exemplo: _Já foste ao supermercado?, Já foste ao Japão?, Já foste vacinado contra a gripe A?, Já foste fazer o que eu te pedi? _

Agora_, Já te foste,_ pode ser uma expressão mais sugestiva, mais enfática: f_ulano já se foi (foi-se embora ou faleceu); o nosso projecto já se foi; o Verão já se foi; etc._

Entretanto,_* Já era*_ também é conhecida por cá e algumas pessoas utilizam-na.


----------



## topexpto

Alentugano: Acho que é mais no sentido de já foste à vida. Ou de já foste ao ar, como em "quem foi ao ar, perdeu o lugar". 
Já te foste não teria este sentido mas sim o de ter abandonado um local (já te foste embora)


----------



## Denis555

fernandobn97007 said:


> Com esse sentido no Brasil, mas precisamente no Rio de Janeiro se diz Já era!


 
Pelo visto, além de Portugal, não é só no Rio, não. Também no Nordeste .


----------



## Henrique25

When you screw up something or get caught in an embarassing situation and someone says "Já Foste", it means "you're screwed"


----------



## wtrmute

SmileYall said:


> Like he thought he was supposed to clean these cups, then someone told him later that he didn't actually have to do that and said to him, "ja foste"



In this case, I'd probably say "Well, too late now".


----------



## Tony100000

topexpto said:


> De todos os posts, apenas o andre lalala esteve próximo. Sim, pode ser usado nesse contexto. Já foste é usado em muitos contextos, especialmente entre as gerações mais novas.
> Significa que a pessoa em causa enganou-se, tomou uma decisão errada, deu um passo em falso ou a sua decisão implica que já não vai conseguir atingir o seu fim.
> Como que uma alusão a um agente de minas-e-armadilhas que comete um erro. já foi!



Eu uso esta expressão com alguma regularidade.


----------



## xiskxisk

Imagine that you're doing something you shouldn't. Then you get caught. We may say "já foste", meaning "já foste apanhado".

The expression was then extended to other contexts, for example:

- Está a chover.
- Eish! Não trouxe o guarda-chuva.
- Já foste.


----------

